# Painting new Drywall?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

The Drywall will be "paint ready" tomorrow. What is the best process to go ahead with painting? Should the walls be wiped down after the guy is done sanding? 

I bought Bear Primer and Sealer. I plan to use this on the walls and ceiling.
Paint can go right over this?

Thanks


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would do a quick wipedown of the walls and ceiling. Then prime, and paint.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

If I were in your place, I would vacuum and then run a tack cloth over the walls before priming.

And paint does go right on top of primer.

However, many of the pros here will strongly suggest you take that Behr back to Home Depot and go to an actual paint store (Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore, Duron, California, etc.) as opposed to a store with a paint dept.

Once there, purchase the primer they recommend, and finish your walls with paint near or at the top of their product lines. Behr simply is not a high-quality paint.

SirWired


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Don't use just "any" primer/sealer. Also, the Top-coat paint makes a big difference.(stay away from Behr for that).

New Drywall: Wipe walls with a damp sponge. Sand the walls after priming and damp-sponge wipe-down again. 

Sand between top coats of paint.

FWIW: the first coat of primer will show up alot of defects in the drywall. You should plan on doing some "spackling" touch up. Prime the spots you do...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If the mudders did a good job and the walls are smooth enough so you don't need to do any more sanding:

Wipe down the walls with one of those dry-type swiffers with the handles
They by are by far the quickest, easiest, and most effective way to dust the walls

Then prime

Return the Behr
Crappy primers lead to paint failure
Behr primer is about the second worse (high failures)
Anything from a real Paint Store will kick Behr's butt
Well, except the latex Kilz products
Kilz2/Kilz Latex are the worst

A quality primer is essential for a long lasting quality paint job
The Ben Moore and Sherwin Williams primers are excellent, as well as the Zinsser products
They each have many primers, ask at the store which one is best for new drywall
BM and SW have "contractor-commercial" lines...they are not bad but better are available for the same/less money

If you want something more economical, I have had great success with the Pittsburgh Paint's highly under-rated Speed-Hide Primer/Sealer for New Drywall
Though it is P's "contractor-commercial" line, it is a spectacular product that can be trusted for quality premium jobs

Paint can go right over this...but you may find defects that show up after the primer is on that you may want to fix before painting


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

How thick should the primer go on? After you are done priming should you be able to still see the "grey" paper from the drywall? 

If this happens should another coat go on or is 1 good enough.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

sandyman720 said:


> How thick should the primer go on? After you are done priming should you be able to still see the "grey" paper from the drywall?
> 
> If this happens should another coat go on or is 1 good enough.


Unless it is made for the purpose of completely covering, primer often has very poor hide. Completely coloring is the job of your paint. As long as you don't try and "stretch" out your roller and brushes when applying the primer, you should be fine, even if does come out "splotchy".

SirWired


----------



## davidandbess (Oct 18, 2007)

You may see the drywall underneath a little but this does not really have any bearing on the matter, the job of the primer is to seal and satisfy porosity of the surface, just make sure it's a decent primer your applying btw nothing really good comes out of h/d or lowes.
Regards D/B


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The primer coat should not not solid white like paint
Just make sure it's on all the surface
It will be blotchy

One of the reasons I like the P's SH
It looks looks more like a first coat paint over primer rather than primer
It covers pretty well


----------



## mindyeaves (Feb 23, 2012)

*Best Paints*



sirwired said:


> If I were in your place, I would vacuum and then run a tack cloth over the walls before priming.
> 
> And paint does go right on top of primer.
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old post but thought it might help out someone else that is just now reading like myself.
Actually Behr Premiun Plus Ultra Satin is rated #2 (score 84) in Consumer Reports as best paint.
The only thing to beat it was Benjamin Moore by only 1 point and it's DOUBLE the price of Behr! Sherwin Williams was way down the list. These other brands just mentioned were not in top 5. I'm not sure were they were. I was told Sherwin Williams is the best paint and have had to put 4 coats of paint on my wall! This is when I checked and found out who really had the best paint. I will be purchasing Behr today to finish my painting.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mindyeaves said:


> I realize this is an old post but thought it might help out someone else that is just now reading like myself.
> Actually Behr Premiun Plus Ultra Satin is rated #2 (score 84) in Consumer Reports as best paint.The only thing to beat it was Benjamin Moore by only 1 point and it's DOUBLE the price of Behr! Sherwin Williams was way down the list. These other brands just mentioned were not in top 5. I'm not sure were they were. I was told Sherwin Williams is the best paint and have had to put 4 coats of paint on my wall! This is when I checked and found out who really had the best paint. I will be purchasing Behr today to finish my painting.


Do not believe everything CR prints as gospel. Behr is NOT anywhere near premium paint. That the facts Jack


----------

